# Affordable skiff



## Hookasnook

Wouldn’t it be nice if ther was a micro skiff around 14-15 feet that had a wide beam for stability but still could draft in 3-4 inch water.Low hp and not cost over 5,000$.


----------



## ceejkay

You might want to check out glasser boat works. I think that will be the closest you will find.


----------



## fpflats

SaltMarsh 1444


----------



## Salty Dawg

I found a 20 year old skiff on Facebook Marketplace that was 15' 9" and wide and side console steered. It was $500 including the trailer. I rebuilt it for tiller steering and saved the console for electronics. After beefing it up I mounted a grab rail to the top for when I steer standing up with a tiller extention. It has great stability and the whole center is open for moving around. All together, including a new 30hp motor with power tilt & trim, I have about $7k in the whole rig.
Look around, they are out there. But probably with a used motor in the $5k range.
























.


----------



## Zika

Sweet rig and nice job on the rigging.


----------



## Hookasnook

Salty Dawg said:


> I found a 20 year old skiff on Facebook Marketplace that was 15' 9" and wide and side console steered. It was $500 including the trailer. I rebuilt it for tiller steering and saved the console for electronics. After beefing it up I mounted a grab rail to the top for when I steer standing up with a tiller extention. It has great stability and the whole center is open for moving around. All together, including a new 30hp motor with power tilt & trim, I have about $7k in the whole rig.
> Look around, they are out there. But probably with a used motor in the $5k range.
> 
> View attachment 136194
> 
> 
> View attachment 136196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Hookasnook

Thanks for the info and pics that was a nice job done on your skiff.Got a separate question for you would it be possible to add a extra piece to the beam of a boat to widen it after it is already been built?As you can tell I am a novice when it comes to boat building.


----------



## Salty Dawg

Hookasnook said:


> Thanks for the info and pics that was a nice job done on your skiff.Got a separate question for you would it be possible to add a extra piece to the beam of a boat to widen it after it is already been built?As you can tell I am a novice when it comes to boat building.


 In my opinion .... no. You would end up rebuilding the whole boat including the transom. And just trying to force the top of the sides out an inch or so will not improve stability.


.


----------



## cal1320

I will second Jonathan Glasser. I have one in the works.


----------



## Billybones

Hookasnook said:


> Wouldn’t it be nice if ther was a micro skiff around 14-15 feet that had a wide beam for stability but still could draft in 3-4 inch water.Low hp and not cost over 5,000$.


----------



## Billybones

How about this...


----------



## Billybones




----------



## Billybones




----------



## Hookasnook

Billybones said:


> View attachment 140530


I love it did you build it. Or did you buy it? That is the perfect length for me.Please give me more details thanks.


----------



## Billybones

14 billfish.


----------



## Billybones

floats in ankle deep water


----------



## Backwater

Looks like a Skimmer Skiff hull.


----------



## PropGunOne

Never been a better time to learn boatbuilding. You can get in a great skiff for that price as a DIYer. To get a quiet, well thought-out, fishable skiff that actually drafts that range in a production boat would cost quite a bit more unless you’ve got a motor and trailer already.


----------



## Davidsv04

Billybones said:


> View attachment 140530


BillyBones where you located can you gimme some info on the Billfish?!


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich

If you like the solitude check the solo skiff


----------



## Davidsv04

I've checked em out and there's actually one here thats a good price but I wanna take my soon to be 7yo son with me so it would get a bit tight 





Jeffrey Clay Dankewich said:


> If you like the solitude check the solo skiff


----------



## Billybones

Davidsv04 said:


> BillyBones where you located can you gimme some info on the Billfish?!


In Stuart...Might sell that skiff...Have 3 and thinking about another build and wife is getting little edgy


----------



## Davidsv04

Shoot if you're thinking of a selling it shoot me a message or text me 830-832-3881 I'm in the market just haven't found one available


----------



## Chesapeake

@Billybones I'm interested in that skiff also


----------



## Billybones

Davidsv04 said:


> Shoot if you're thinking of a selling it shoot me a message or text me 830-832-3881 I'm in the market just haven't found one available


Would let it go for for $6300. Includes everything in picture + trailer except fishing rod...had a push pole but was stolen up in Merritt island


----------



## Shallows

I assume the width would be harder to pole is the reason, but some of us want the stability and are willing to sacrifice poling - would be nice if some of these companies at least gave one option with a wider beam.


----------



## Billybones

Shallows said:


> I assume the width would be harder to pole is the reason, but some of us want the stability and are willing to sacrifice poling - would be nice if some of these companies at least gave one option with a wider beam.


Poled awesome right up to the time the pond scum stole the pole out of the boat at Dixie Crossroads


----------



## loganlogan

Billybones said:


> Poled awesome right up to the time the pond scum stole the pole out of the boat at Dixie Crossroads


In the parking lot?


----------



## Billybones

loganlogan said:


> In the parking lot?


----------



## Billybones

Parked in the back of lot...went in for a beer and shrimp and grits. came out and gone...$500 dollar lunch. Ice Blue matched to boat if anyone sees it


----------



## loganlogan

Billybones said:


> Parked in the back of lot...went in for a beer and shrimp and grits. came out and gone...$500 dollar lunch. Ice Blue matched to boat if anyone sees it


That sucks.


----------



## Liam Nissan

if used is okay, you could probably find an older Mitzi 15 for around that price.


----------



## Bryson Turner

Hookasnook said:


> Wouldn’t it be nice if ther was a micro skiff around 14-15 feet that had a wide beam for stability but still could draft in 3-4 inch water.Low hp and not cost over 5,000$.


https://www.thewigeonduckboat.com/blank-page


----------



## Robert Berger

Hookasnook said:


> Wouldn’t it be nice if ther was a micro skiff around 14-15 feet that had a wide beam for stability but still could draft in 3-4 inch water.Low hp and not cost over 5,000$.


Skimmer skiffs are real nice and can start at under 5k for a basic 14', they can be customized to your liking and have great reviews.


----------



## Backwater

Bryson Turner said:


> https://www.thewigeonduckboat.com/blank-page


Wow, that looks exactly like the Wingmaster Sandpiper 15.


----------



## Bryson Turner

Backwater said:


> Wow, that looks exactly like the Wingmaster Sandpiper 15.


It is. The owners of the company Wigeon were having there duck boats made by wingmaster. And the sandpiper was being built off of the "wigeon duck boat" hull with just a different cap. I believe wingmaster is no longer and the owners of wigeon took back there molds and I reckon decided to add the skiff to their line.


----------



## Big Fish

Gheenoes


----------

